# Ratliff to Charlotte



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

WojYahooNBA



> The Spurs have traded Theo Ratliff to Charlotte, source tells Y! Sports.





> Ratliff to Charlotte is a salary dump, obviously. Future conditional pick that Spurs will probably never see.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Chandler can sit with the cheerleaders and say rah rah. Even in his rocking chair Ratliff is still better than him.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Theo Ratliff is still in the league?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I liked the Bobcats getting Thomas and even Ratliff. I think it improved their team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Theo Ratliff is still in the league?


I was just coming in here to say the same thing. He must have some dirt on Stern.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I liked the Bobcats getting Thomas and even Ratliff. I think it improved their team.


I think getting rid of Flip was well worth getting Thomas. Now the Bobcats need Augustine to return to last years form.


----------

